# List of games working with wine



## SIFE (Apr 13, 2011)

I was wondering if some one lucky to run its favorite game(s), so he tell us about, I hope this will be as a reference.
Mr hedgehog report that these games work fine:

Sins of Solar Empire
    Space Rangers 2
    Homeworld 2
    TES4: Oblivion
    World of Warcraft < not anymore
    D2: LOD
    HoMM III
    C&C: Tiberium wars
    Mount & Blade


----------



## Bentley (Apr 14, 2011)

Seems like you could just refer to the Wine AppDB instead.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 14, 2011)

Bentley said:
			
		

> Seems like you could just refer to the Wine AppDB instead.



He probably wanted to confirm list of working games for FreeBSD, as games listed in AppDB may work on Linux and may NOT work on FreeBSD at the same time


----------



## roddierod (Apr 14, 2011)

I can tell you that I have run these successfully on FreeBSD


TES2: Daggerfall
TES3: Morrowind
GTA 2
Rome Total War


----------



## ecd (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's another that's not been listed:

Dark Age of Camelot


----------



## rusty (Apr 16, 2011)

Warcraft III ROC + TFT
Starcraft
NeverWinter Nights 2
Humble Bundle 1 + 2
Fallout 3
Dragon Age: Origins
LotRO


----------

